# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Anorexia - Artikels

## Agnes574

> Eetstoornis:Anorexia
> 
> De anorexia nervosa-lijdster is overdreven bezig met haar gewicht en figuur. Zij is bezeten door de wens gewicht te verliezen. Daarom eet zij steeds minder en de variatie in de voedselkeuze wordt steeds beperkter. Het hongergevoel wordt onderdrukt. Het gewichtsverlies gaat geleidelijk en is niet altijd het belangrijkste kenmerk in een vroegtijdige fase van de ziekte.


(bron: eetstoornis.be)

----------


## Neo

Lees ook het boek: Mijn allerliefste vijand
Schrijfster: Milou Van der Horst

Dat boek heeft mij heel erg geholpen.
Er staat in wat zij allemaal heeft meegemaakt met anorexia.
En waar zij naartoe is gegaan.
Het is vooral geschreven voor kinderen met anorexia, die met behulp van dat boek misschien beter gaan denken.

XX

----------


## cleintje

ik wilde even zeggen dat ik het een goed post vindt

groetjes cleintje

----------


## regine41

ik heb ook anorexia gehad en ben nu helemaal genezen 

het zijn harde tijden geweest

----------


## Gabi

Beste regine41 fijn dat je ervan af bent groetjes :Wink:

----------

